# (>'.')> Throwing down the (Magenta) Gauntlet <('.'<)



## user79 (May 9, 2007)

This was _supposed _to end up being a neutral look. Yeah well, I couldn't stop...so I ended up with something like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Face:
Alima mineral foundation
Blushbaby blush
Fyrinnae Magenta Gauntlet
Shimpagne MSF

Eyes:
Beige-ing s/s
Shroom
Fyrinnae Magenta Gauntlet
Shu Uemura IR Brown 860 e/s
Rich Ground fluidline
White pigment
Studio finish concealer
L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof mascara

Brows:
Spiked eyebrow pencil
some brown Revlon e/s

Lips:
Revlon Cherries in the Glow lipgloss
Kiko Milano Grape lipgloss

C&C welcome.


----------



## Shimmer (May 9, 2007)

That's freaking awesome. Gorgeous.


----------



## Taj (May 9, 2007)

Gorgeous ! ! ! you are beautiful !


----------



## MACisME (May 9, 2007)

it looks great with your eyes!


----------



## mzreyes (May 9, 2007)

I love it! It looks.. neutral, but with color? lol.


----------



## fmindik (May 9, 2007)

wow thats gorgeous, 

the color in your crease, is it gauntlet or shu 860? thanks


----------



## Juneplum (May 9, 2007)

soooo pretty jules! wow!


----------



## user79 (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fmindik* 

 
_wow thats gorgeous, 

the color in your crease, is it gauntlet or shu 860? thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's the Fyrinnae Magenta Gauntlet one.


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Janice (May 9, 2007)

You pull off red tones so well, /jealous!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's freaking awesome. Gorgeous._

 
yep nuff' said


----------



## Kim. (May 9, 2007)

Your makeup is always amazing!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 9, 2007)

I love it!  Looks beautiful with your eye color!!


----------



## Esperanza (May 9, 2007)

That looks very nice Julia, Magenta Gauntlet compliments your eyes so well! Very spring-ish makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you mix MG with you blush? How did you manage to apply it?


----------



## little teaser (May 9, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 9, 2007)

LOVE it!


----------



## user79 (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_That looks very nice Julia, Magenta Gauntlet compliments your eyes so well! Very spring-ish makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you mix MG with you blush? How did you manage to apply it?_

 
I applied Blushbaby on diff parts of my face to do contouring, and then I used a slightly angled blush brush to apply Magenta Gauntly lightly just below the cheekbone, and then blended it a bit with the 187 brush. It looks beautiful as a blush, imo!


----------



## zerin (May 9, 2007)

nicee!!


----------



## charismaticlime (May 9, 2007)

soo pretty!


----------



## Bianca (May 9, 2007)

Gorgeous, as always!


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2007)

mu is great.lips have an awesome color


----------



## *Luna* (May 9, 2007)

So SO pretty! I wish Rich Ground looked that good on me!


----------



## Esperanza (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I applied Blushbaby on diff parts of my face to do contouring, and then I used a slightly angled blush brush to apply Magenta Gauntly lightly just below the cheekbone, and then blended it a bit with the 187 brush. It looks beautiful as a blush, imo!_

 
It looks really great on you, it gives a very nice flush to your complexion. Good idea of mixing! I think I'm gonna try this out


----------



## flowerhead (May 9, 2007)

Those berry hues really suit your eyes and complexion...very nice.


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 9, 2007)

Those colors look awesome with your eyes.I love it!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 9, 2007)

Your makeup is always so beautiful! I love your eye color!!


----------



## lipshock (May 9, 2007)

This is so pretty.  That magenta colour is amazing!

& I want to steal your eyes.  gorgeous!


----------



## amethystangel (May 9, 2007)

Subtle and pretty!


----------



## BlahWah (May 9, 2007)

*lol* That sounds like me most mornings, but you rock bright colours so well, and this is no exception.  And your lips are so glossy!  Beautiful.


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

i LOVE your makeup! You have true talent!!


----------



## Simi (May 9, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## Jayne (May 10, 2007)

really beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wow rich ground is gorgeous on you !!!!


----------



## User49 (May 10, 2007)

*



This look is so pretty! The only thing I would have done differently is lined your waterline with a dark eye pencil. But it is so gorgeous! I want to try it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mia88 (May 10, 2007)

The lil dots on your green irises are so cuute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your look, absolutely beautiful skin!


----------



## Aureliphonics (May 10, 2007)

Pretty as usual


----------



## Showgirl (May 10, 2007)

That lipgloss is really, really pretty on you and the whole look's ace.


----------



## user79 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_*



This look is so pretty! The only thing I would have done differently is lined your waterline with a dark eye pencil. But it is so gorgeous! I want to try it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I couldn't do that right now, my eyes have been really irritated and itchy and sensitive because I suffer from hayfever, so putting makeup on the waterline is a big no-no for me at the moment.


----------



## triccc (May 10, 2007)

looks awesome.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 10, 2007)

Love it!  U are a beauty!!


----------



## ch33tah (May 10, 2007)

very pretty jules!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (May 10, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Daligani (May 11, 2007)

Well isn't that just WONDERFUL.. now I NEED Magenta Gauntlet, too!! Like I don't already have enough Fyrinnae shadows haha
Damn you for making it look spectacular!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great idea using it as a blush as well. Now you have me wondering how a couple others that I have would look.. hmmmm. I just might have to play around a bit later


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## snowkei (May 12, 2007)

oooooooooooh so elegant!!!


----------



## Esperanza (May 18, 2007)

I remember you were wearing Kiko Milano lipglosses on other of your FOTDs, they look really nice. Could you tell me where did you buy that brand? I found their website but the distributors page is acting weird plus France isn't mentioned


----------



## Renee (May 19, 2007)

Love Magenta Gauntlet!  One of my fav Fyrinnae shadows!


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I remember you were wearing Kiko Milano lipglosses on other of your FOTDs, they look really nice. Could you tell me where did you buy that brand? I found their website but the distributors page is acting weird plus France isn't mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's an Italian brand, I used to be able to buy it at the drugstore here in Switzerland but it's been discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sucks because they made the most AWESOME and super glossy and pigmented lipglosses and glazes. It looks like they are only distributed to the UK & Ireland, and some Eastern European countries nearby. Looks like it's not sold in France either.


----------



## Esperanza (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's an Italian brand, I used to be able to buy it at the drugstore here in Switzerland but it's been discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sucks because they made the most AWESOME and super glossy and pigmented lipglosses and glazes. It looks like they are only distributed to the UK & Ireland, and some Eastern European countries nearby. Looks like it's not sold in France either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 yeah that sucks, they seemed soooo nice! My sister lives in the South of England, maybe I can ask her to check them out!! Tell me if you're interested.


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

so pretty and you look so cute hun ..nice job and thx


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

Phenomenal!  You look amazing, and it is relatively neutral.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 21, 2007)

*bOoteefuL eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## snowkei (May 21, 2007)

so elegant! I love it


----------

